# Windows Vista und Siemens



## mzva (29 August 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

hat von euch schon jemand probiert ein Siemesnprodukt (S7 Manager/WinCC flex 2005) auf einem Rechner mit Vista zu installieren, oder arbeitet vielleicht schon damit???

Gruss

mzva


----------



## Rayk (29 August 2007)

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=11944&highlight=VISTA


----------



## mzva (29 August 2007)

Danke diesen Thread habe ich auch gefunden. Dachte es hat sich etwas getan seit Februar.

mzva


----------



## MSB (14 September 2007)

Ich habs heute (leider) wieder erlebt!

Für Siemens stellt es offenbar einen Riesenaufwand dar,
mit der Microsoft-Entwicklung schritt zu halten.
Keine Ahnung warum.

Ich bin nämlich heute auf die Schnautze gefallen, wollte Simatic Net
auf einem Windows 2003 Server R2 + SP2 "x64 Edition" installieren,
wie gesagt wollte.
Wobei Simatic Net aber für Windows 2003 Server R2 freigegeben sein sollte.

Wenn Siemens offensichtlich nichtmal in der Lage ist im Serverbereich Schritt zu halten,
was selbst bei Microsoft absolut ohne KlickiBunti abläuft,
dann würde ich mir über Vista erst gar keine Gedanken machen.

So, auch wenns nicht zum Thema passt, irgendwo muss ich meinen Frust ja mal los werden.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Jo (15 September 2007)

*Vista*

SP3 soll Vista unterstützen, evtl. noch 2007?
mfG. Jo


----------



## IBFS (15 September 2007)

Jo schrieb:


> SP3 soll Vista unterstützen, evtl. noch 2007?
> mfG. Jo


 


selbst wenn dem so wäre, es muß es ALLES auf Vista laufen

STEP7, CFC, FLEX, usw.

ehe man umsteigen kann

Wer ProTool noch brauch kann NICHT umsteigen.



UND


aber 31.01.2008 darf es lt. Microsoft KEINE fertig installieren PC-Systeme mehr geben.


D.h. für mich.............schnell 

noch einen neuen..........Dell



So, ich muß jetzt sparen


----------



## IBN-Service (15 September 2007)

Hey Jo,

Angeblich soll mittelfristig (was immer das heist) keine Vista - Unterstützung geplant sein,

CU

Jürgen.


----------



## Jo (15 September 2007)

*Step7 V5.4+SP3*

Sp3 ist da, schneller als gedacht!
hier die Freigaben und Anforderungen:



> MS Windows 2000 Professional 600MHz 512 MB *)...
> MS Windows XP Professional 600MHz 512 MB *)...
> MS Windows Server 2003 2.4 GHz 1 GB...
> MS Windows Vista Business 1 GHz 1GB **)...
> ...


@IBFS
der Umstieg auf Vista lohnt sich natürlich erst dann, wenn überhaupt, wenn alle wesentlichen Werkzeuge unter Vista laufen.
Mit einem Betriebssystem wirst du ohnehin nicht mehr auskommen!

mfG. Jo


----------



## rs-plc-aa (16 September 2007)

Warum wird eigentlich Vista immer nur mit "klicki-bunti" in Verbindung gebracht?

Klar daß bei der Werbung immer alle Register gezogen werden und speziell so was hervorgehoben wird, aber im endeffekt ist es halt "das neue Windows"

Den ganzen Oberflächenschnickschnack wird man sicherlich nach wie vor irgendwo abstellen können - und gut...

Man sollte es ein wenig reifen lassen - also nicht zu früh umsteigen aber irgendwann ist es auch im Businessbereich Standard und dann wird es auch der "richtige Zeitpunkt" sein.

Nur wenn ich dieses Jahr noch nen PC käufen müsste dann wäre da sicher noch XP drauf.


----------



## OHGN (17 September 2007)

rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> Nur wenn ich dieses Jahr noch nen PC käufen müsste dann wäre da sicher noch XP drauf.


Ist aber garnicht so leicht noch was mit XP zu bekommen. Besonders bei Notebooks gibt es bei einigen Modellen nicht mal mehr die erforderlichen XP-Treiber!


----------



## seeba (17 September 2007)

Dann kauft euch IBM oder sowas und keinen Schund!!!


----------



## IBFS (17 September 2007)

*DELL LATITUDE D830      mit XP Prof.*



seeba schrieb:


> Dann kauft euch IBM oder sowas und keinen Schund!!!


 

ja... oder DELL LATITUDE D830   mit XP

..


----------



## OHGN (17 September 2007)

Ich habe ja nicht behauptet, dass es grundsätzlich nicht möglich ist noch XP-fähige Notebooks zu bekommen, sondern dass es immer schwieriger wird.:twisted: 
Ich kann mich auch erinnern, dass es früher mal möglich war, bei einem Generationswechsel der Betriebssysteme für eine Übergangszeit wahlweise das "alte" oder das "neue" Betriebssystem auf der neuen Hardware zu installieren und zwar *ohne* das ich dazu nach irgendwelchen teuren IBM´s oder Dell´s suchen musste.
Das Vista wird m.E. nach mit Gewalt durchgeprügelt. Ich glaub auch nicht, dass es für XP noch viel Servicepacks geben wird, so wie das zu XP-Zeiten mit Win2k gehandhabt wurde.


----------



## seeba (17 September 2007)

OHGN schrieb:


> *ohne* das ich dazu nach irgendwelchen teuren IBM´s oder Dell´s suchen musste.


Ach, der Aufpreis für eine ordentliches Notebook ist doch sehr sehr schnell ausgeglichen oder programmiert ihr alle zum Spaß?


----------



## OHGN (17 September 2007)

Das Hauptproblem ist, dass wir oft Notebooks an unsere Auftraggeber liefern müssen. 
Da handele ich mir mit den teueren Sachen nur endlose Diskussionen ein, so nach dem Motto: "krieg ich ja im Mediamarkt für die Hälfte" usw.:twisted:


----------



## seeba (17 September 2007)

OHGN schrieb:


> Das Hauptproblem ist, dass wir oft Notebooks an unsere Auftraggeber liefern müssen.
> Da handele ich mir mit den teueren Sachen nur endlose Diskussionen ein, so nach dem Motto: "krieg ich ja im Mediamarkt für die Hälfte" usw.:twisted:


Stimmt, den Punkt habe ich nicht bedacht.


----------



## vollmi (17 September 2007)

OHGN schrieb:


> Das Hauptproblem ist, dass wir oft Notebooks an unsere Auftraggeber liefern müssen.
> Da handele ich mir mit den teueren Sachen nur endlose Diskussionen ein, so nach dem Motto: "krieg ich ja im Mediamarkt für die Hälfte" usw.:twisted:



Dann sag ihm doch er soll ihn da kaufen. Das macht er genau nur einmal. :twisted:


----------



## rs-plc-aa (18 September 2007)

OHGN schrieb:


> Ist aber garnicht so leicht noch was mit XP zu bekommen. Besonders bei Notebooks gibt es bei einigen Modellen nicht mal mehr die erforderlichen XP-Treiber!


 
Na komm, wer sagt denn so was ?

Kann ich mir jetzt echt nicht vorstellen...

Zu XP selber: Wenn du ein billig-Notebook kaufst ist da auch sicherlich kein Vista-Business drauf - du musst also sowieso noch was für das OS dazukalkulieren -> dann eben XP Pro statt Vista Business bestellen und installieren und gut.

Wie gesagt - das mit den Treibern kann ich so nicht glauben...


----------



## merlin_de (18 September 2007)

Hallo,
dass es für einige neuere Hardware sehr schwierig sein wird passende XP-Treiber aufzuspüren stimmt schon. Habe ich erst letzte Woche bei einem PC von HP (6117) erlebt. Trifft also net nur für Notebooks zu. Auf der HP-Page kann man für dieses Modell nur noch Vista-Treiber auswählen . Die Installaton von XP gestaltete sich daher recht schwierig.
Gruss,Micha


----------



## rs-plc-aa (19 September 2007)

... speziell bei hp musst du bei der Treibersuche als Sprache "Englisch (US)" auswählen !

Da kamen für mein Laptop sogar noch Treiber für Win2000 zum Vorschein...


----------



## merlin_de (19 September 2007)

Hallo,
ich war auf der US-Page (United States-English) und bin dort nur über "Search" an die Treiber gekommen. Auf der deutschen war der PC schlicht und einfach unbekannt . Aber egal, hab´s ja hinbekommen. Wollte damit nur sagen, dass es nicht nur für Laptops in Zukunft schwierig werden könnte XP-Treiber zu bekommen.
Gruss,Micha


----------



## rs-plc-aa (20 September 2007)

... wobei hp hier immer schon eine Ausnahme war.

- Gerät brandneu -> Treiber kommen erst paar wochen später
- Gerät etwas älter -> Treiber werden so gut wie nicht nachgepflegt

Man kann ja in den meisten Fällen auf die Treiber der Peripheriehersteller zurückgreifen.

Aber unbedingt darauf achten IMMER signierte Treiber zu verwenden (speziell bei Laptopgrafik gar nicht so einfach da ranzukommen) - nur diese dürfen im Kernelmodus laufen und sind somit die performantesten...


----------



## Maldito (27 September 2007)

Bis jetzt vermisse ich in der Diskussion einen meines Erachtens wichtig Punkt.

Bei welchem Kunden darf man denn im Moment mit einer Vista Anlage ankommen?

Also unsere Kunden präqualifizieren Systeme und erst dann dürfen die geliefert werden. Ich kann doch einem größeren Kunden nicht einfach mit Vista ankommen und dann sollen die schauen wie sie damit zurecht kommen.
Im Moment dürfen/wollten wir auf gar keinen Fall Vista Anlagen ausliefern da Sicherheitslücken/Bugs... sicherlich erst richtig mit dem ersten SP geschlossen werden.

Was für ein OS auf einem Rechner den ich kaufe ist, spielt finde ich im industriellen Umfeld keine Rolle. Man liefert Systeme für xxxx€ -xxxxxxx€ und dann kann man die paar € für ein OS nicht investieren? Soviel sollte die Marge hergeben.


----------



## marcengbarth (27 September 2007)

Was aber echt gut funktioniert ist ein Windoof Vista und ein XP prof auf Innotek's Virtualbox!!!

Inkl. Step7 usw.


----------



## vollmi (27 September 2007)

Maldito schrieb:


> Was für ein OS auf einem Rechner den ich kaufe ist, spielt finde ich im industriellen Umfeld keine Rolle. Man liefert Systeme für xxxx€ -xxxxxxx€ und dann kann man die paar € für ein OS nicht investieren? Soviel sollte die Marge hergeben.



Da wir unsere Rechner eh nicht als Fertigware beim Discounter kaufen, können wählen wir als Kunden eh aus welches Betriebssystem drauf kommt (WinXP oder 2003)

mfG René


----------



## rs-plc-aa (27 September 2007)

vollmi schrieb:


> Da wir unsere Rechner eh nicht als Fertigware beim Discounter kaufen, *können wählen wir als Kunden eh aus welches Betriebssystem drauf kommt* (WinXP oder 2003)
> 
> mfG René


----------



## vollmi (27 September 2007)

rs-plc-aa schrieb:


>




Na was ist daran schwer zu verstehen.
Wenn wir ein System verkaufen das auch einen Bedien,Daten,Serverrechner beinhaltetet. Dann kaufen wir so einen Rechner und geben ihn dann zu unserer Maschine dazu.

Bemi Hersteller des Computers sind wir die Kundschaft und können doch wählen welches Betriebssystem wir haben wollen. Und wir wollen als Kunde das haben was unser Kunde von uns haben will.


mfG René


----------



## rs-plc-aa (27 September 2007)

Der Smilie bezog sich auf das was ich in deinem Zitat fett hervorhob -> lies es einfach noch mal...


----------



## vollmi (27 September 2007)

rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> Der Smilie bezog sich auf das was ich in deinem Zitat fett hervorhob -> lies es einfach noch mal...




Achso okay ein können ist zuviel.


----------



## Maldito (1 Oktober 2007)

@vollmi:
Hängt vom Einkauf der einzelnen Firmen ab von einem OEM-Händler oder System-Builder eingekauft wird.
Ab Mitte 2008 wird es bei den OEM-Verkäufern keine XP mehr zu kaufen geben.
Aber generell ist das ja meine Rede.


----------

